# [London, UK -- LFP -- NWOD] London NWOD -- Join our brand new World of Darkness group based in London, U



## PrometheanVigil (Jan 18, 2013)

Exciting news, everyone! London NWOD has finally has a venue. And it's in a pretty good location, to boot.

*London NWOD will now be held at The Pirates Castle, which is located in Camden Town in North-West London.* The place is really something special, with a dedicated club room offering a relaxing space in which to game and facilities which we can use to store our stuff and prepare/refrigerate refreshments, all beside a lovely riverside view. You'll love it when you see it!

*If you are interested in attending, email me ASAP at london[dot]nwod[at]gmail[dot]com with your answer to the question:*

 -- *Which Sunday can you attend? Next week's (27/01/2013) or the week after next week (03/02/2013)?*

I will be booking the venue for this first session from 13:00 GMT +0:00 (1PM in the UK) to 16:00 GMT +0:00 (4PM in the UK) for either date and subject to the venue's immediate availability at the time (which is why I need you to respond ASAP to me in email so we can get that spot!). I will provide directions and other details once the venue is booked.

*I will also ask that you contribute £2 each towards the booking fee for the venue which you can -- and must -- pay on the date of the session.* I will collect the money at the start of the session (or on your arrival if for any reason you are late) and I will then deposit the money at the venue directly at the end of the session.

And, as always, if you know anyone at all who would be interested in joining this group, you are welcome to bring them along to the session (provided they also contribute £2 on the day). If you are bringing someone along, please can you provide me with their contact details -- with their permission, of course.

That's it for now. I look forward to London NWOD's first ever session!


----------

